# Breeding my x-ray tetras



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have read up on this and i am going to see if any of u guys can answer some of my questions.

Firstly how to tell the difference between male and female x-rays. i heard about males have pointy swim bladdder but lookin at mine i really cant tell the differece.Also females are fuller bodied and mature females u can see the eggs oin.However i have had mine for over a year and i cant tell.

I am asking that because im planning on getting a 5G nano tank to breed in and i was wondering can x-ray tetras breed in that size if not can any fish.

Also i heard they are picky about there partners and as i said i had them over a year which i ask should i have seen mating behaviour by now or even eggs.

Finally lol what is there mating behavior.

cheers jack


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First, a 5 gallon tank might breed Neons, but nothing as big as Xrays. You'll need a small group of fish to get them to spawn, and they'll need room.

Shine a flashlight THROUGH the Xrays and you'll be able to easily see the difference in swimbladder shape.

They are egg scatterers, dumping eggs onto clumps of plants. You'll need a cycled tank full of "tetra" water, clumps of plants, warmth, and 4-6 breeder fish which have been fed a nice variety of top choice foods for a month in their old tank.

Put the fish in their new tank in the afternoon, and the next morning, they'll likely spawn.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok cheers m8 

maybe ill try this or stick to breeding guppies

will guppies/platys breed in that size tank????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, yes... just try to stop them.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha the only thing is i have a male platy and female platy in the tank i have now and they show noo signs of mating.

Also will 1 male- 1 female work???


----------

